# What aircraft are in the supplementary estimates? More troops



## MarkOttawa (31 Oct 2006)

Here is a cryptic sentence in a story about funding for the military:

$1B needed to sustain Forces
http://www.canada.com/components/print.aspx?id=e8287a00-2e0d-46cf-945a-bb82a09efcd4



> There will also be funds to *acquire aircraft* [my emphasis] to transport troops and equipment over long distances, short distances and into remote areas and will include the acquisition of helicopters.



Now this could cover C-17s, C-130Js, and CH-47s--but what aircraft are meant by "short distances and into remote areas"? Could they be the long-delayed fixed-wing SAR replacement?
http://toyoufromfailinghands.blogspot.com/2006/10/military-procurement-messpolitics-and.html

The estimates are here (National Defence starts at p. 230) 
http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/est-pre/20052006/005_E.PDF

and for the life of me I can't figure out what the sentence quoted refers to--can anyone help?

One concrete thing; "Funding to increase the Canadian Forces by 5,000 regular force troops and 3,000 reservists".

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## peaches (31 Oct 2006)

Here's an Air Force officers interpritation, the first part about troops and equp over long distances means strategic airlift, over the oceans.  That's Canadian C17's, renting space on Russian AN-124's or USAF C17 or C5's, as well as using our C130's.  The short distance ref is to "Tactical Airlift", for example dropping supplies to troops at the front (as was done by CF C130's in A-Stan the other day), flying troops and equip a short distance.  For example, supplies from Canada are strategically airlifted by C17 (jet, faster) from Canada to Khandahar.  The supplies are then unloaded and distributed to bases and outposts throughout A-stan by shorter ranged C130's or Chinooks that can fly into rough airfeilds (dirt strips) instead of by truck convoy.

As for remote locations, there are hundreds of remote locations and airports across Canada especially in the north that we now have limited access too, and where C17's could not get into (too big), but C130's or Chinooks would have no prob.

In short, Canadians do a lot of airlifting, we need airlift big time!!


----------



## Edward Campbell (31 Oct 2006)

These are the (annual) Supplementary Estimates, see here: http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/est-pre/20062007/sups_e.asp

Here is the _official_ (*not* Canada’s New Government) explanation:

“The President of the Treasury Board tables Supplementary Estimates in the late fall and spring to obtain the authority of Parliament to adjust the government's expenditure plan, as reflected in the Estimates for that fiscal year. Funding for these Estimates is provided for in the federal Budget and is, therefore, built into the existing fiscal framework.

The Supplementary Estimates serve two purposes. First, they seek authority for revised spending levels that Parliament will be asked to approve in an Appropriation Act. 
Second, they provide Parliament with information on changes in the estimated expenditures to be made under the authority of statutes previously passed by Parliament.

Supplementary Estimates (A), 2006-2007 are the first regular supplementary estimates for the fiscal year ending March 31, 2007.” Source:  http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/est-pre/20062007/sups/info_e.asp 

TB President Baird is correct when he says there is no ‘new’ spending, yet; see above.  It _*may*_ be that the government is shifting some already approved spending from a later year to meet current commitments.  If that is the case they will, likely, have to add ‘new’ money next year or later *or* reduce activity levels or capital expenditures to meet the funding levels still available.  Equally, it _*may*_ be that the government will ask for additional, new money in an Appropriation Act – but even that does not, necessarily, have to happen this year.

Of note: we, taxpayers, are _forgiving_ a $15 million debt owed to us by _Parc Downsview Park Inc_.  But, see page 57 of http://www.tbs-sct.gc.ca/est-pre/20062007/sups/A/pub/ME-001_e.pdf to see that the bulk of the money ($827 million + $247 million) are _further amounts_, i.e. ‘new’ for DND this year.


Edit: corrected Baird's title - thanks GAP!  The TB Secretary is the Deputy Minister.


----------



## GAP (31 Oct 2006)

TB secretary Baird would have to ask for a special appropriations amount to cover increased spending, if they are planning on having an election in the spring. If the projected crash happens on a money bill (budget) the government falls and you are looking at least 90 - 120 days before anything resembling a budget comes out again...thus July/Aug.


----------

